

Python 2.7 now fully supported on AppEngine - rplnt
http://googleappengine.blogspot.in/2012/02/announcing-general-availability-of.html

======
Xion
I've been using 2.7 for few months now and I'm glad it finally goes official.
The concurrent serving of requests really does make a difference: for app that
is mostly I/O bound and isn't using a lot of asynchronous RPC, it greatly
increases request throughput. For us it not only nullified the pricing change
from last Fall, but actually reduced the overall cost, compared to Python 2.5
+ previous billing.

Now when it's official, GAE looks like a much more viable and cost-effective
platform than it was for the few passing months.

------
bradleyjg
To any AppEngine developers who might see this:

Please, please roll out SSL on custom domains already. It's been just around
the corner for years!

~~~
bdonlan
Could be that they just can't get enough IPv4 addresses to implement it
anymore (at least without sacrificing windows XP compatibility :/)

~~~
wmf
You can get IPv4 addresses; the going rate is about $1/month/address. Whether
Google's infrastructure can handle zillions of custom IPs is a different
story.

------
nikcub
being able to finally use PIL and lxml on appengine is huge, and 2.7 also goes
some way to resolving the billing issues. 2.7 going gold is starting to sway
me back towards using appengine again.

------
tbatterii
I'm glad it's gold so I can use more modern libraries again. But the reduced
cost thing is not a guarantee. If you do a lot of rpc calls per request,
multithreading actually makes latency and instance count absolutely horrible.

Of course this seems kind of ridiculous to me, if you aren't using the rpc's
what the heck is your app actually doing?

So like everything, you need to test your application to see what
configuration is right for you. For the app I maintain, python2.7 single
threaded is only slightly slower than 2.5 but I expect that to improve over
time and it was worth switching now just to not have to write for python2.5
anymore.

Costs are higher, but still less than leasing a data center and employing
staff to maintain it.

